# I think I need an electrician...



## MRGrowPro (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok so let me get right to it since I expect this to be a bit long. What I need to do is power a Enlight Combo Spy Smart Fan Controller/Temp Sensor unit direct to a regular wall outlet.
Here is a pic
Front










Back (minus the hard drive, I do not need to power anything but the fan controller)









Now in the past I've powered other devices such as THIS fan controller/temp sensorsuccessfully by just splicing the power wires to a 12V 500mA or 1000mA box plug like is used to charge most cell phones. Unfortunately though the Enlight-EN5601500-Combo-Spy doesn't power on with either a 500mA or 1000mA plug. Well it kind of powers up, it lights up, but it just beeps real loud and shows nothing on the display. Works fine if I plug it into my computer though so I know it works.
I'm not really good at knowing volts and amps and stuff so if someone could tell me what my computer is giving it that my normally used box plug isn't or what mA plug I need I'd appreciate it. I have a 12V 2000mA plug I could try but I'm scared to as the 1000mA plug made the alarm in it scream like a mofo!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It'll probably take 2 amps or more. My controller is rated 20 watts a channel over 4 channels- 80 watts at 12 volts is in the 6-7 amp bracket- 6000-7000 ma.

But note that I have a CB radio for vehicle that i have on a power brick that's rated for 1 amp working fine.


----------

